# GnuTLS n'est pas activé

## jcr83

Bonjour,

Depuis une mise à jour récente, j'obtiens ce message chaque fois que j'ouvre une console MATE:

AVERTISSEMENT: GnuTLS n’est pas activé ; les données seront écrites sur le disque sans être chiffrées !

J"utilise MATE 1.24, et GnuTLS est installé (version 3.6.14). Je n'ai aucun disque chiffré.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer ce message ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Avoir GnuTLS installé ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il soit utilisé. Tout dépend de la configuration de ton système.

Quel est ton emerge --info ? As-tu des useflags particuliers ?

Peux-tu donner le message en langue originale ? (plus facile d'effectuer une recherche avec le message original)

Tu lances ta console en ligne de commande de cette façon :

```

$ LANG=C mate-terminal

```

Aussi, ce n'est qu'un avertissement, il est possible que ce soit tout à fait normal. Enfin, même si ce message apparaît lorsque tu lances mate-terminal en particulier, il est possible que son origine provienne d'une dépendance et non pas de mate-terminal lui-même.

----------

## jcr83

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse.

Voici le résultat de emerge --info:

Portage 2.3.103 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 4.14.185-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.185-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3550_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     7858000 total,   6513608 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 07 Aug 2020 16:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2597b367314a7222076934360a4bea8631023f10

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r1::gentoo, 3.6.11-r2::gentoo, 3.7.8-r2::gentoo, 3.8.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo, 2.30-r4::gentoo, 2.31.1-r6::gentoo, 2.32-r1::gentoo, 2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo, 8.3.0-r1::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

eclipse

    location: /var/lib/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* PUEL dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.3 googleearth Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE AdobeFlash-11.x license(s)"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.3/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.6/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cli corefonts dbus dhclient django dri dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvi ecwj2k elogind epub expat ffmpeg firefox flac gcrypt gdbm geos gif gnutls gtk hwdb iconv icu java jpeg keymap libsamplerate libtirpc logrotate mate mmx mp3 mtp multilib nautilus ncurses nlpsolver nls nptl nsplugin ogg openmp opus pam pcre pcre16 pdf pdfimport png pulseaudio python qt3support readline samba seccomp spatialite split-usr sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode vidstab visio vorbis winbind x264 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

et "LANG=C mate-terminal" me donne toujours le message en français !

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Cet avertissement provient du paquet x11-libs/vte.

Le support gnutls pour x11-libs/vte est activé par le useflag crypt sur ce paquet.

Vérifie qu'il est activé.

----------

## jcr83

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ce message a été introduit en 2016:

https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2016-May/msg03936.html

et qu'il n'est apparu que le mois dernier dans Gentoo !

----------

## netfab

 *jcr83 wrote:*   

> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ce message a été introduit en 2016:
> 
> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2016-May/msg03936.html
> 
> et qu'il n'est apparu que le mois dernier dans Gentoo !

 

Le useflag crypt fait partie des useflags par défaut activés pour n'importe lequel des profils linux.

Or il n'est pas présent dans ta variable USE de ton emerge --info collé plus haut.

C'est donc que tu l'as désactivé dans ta configuration il y a un mois.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de magie.

----------

